# accutaper



## dutchpainter (Apr 24, 2010)

Helo,
I'm from the netherlands and alwyas looking to find some good tools to save time.

I saw the accutaper http://www.accutaper.com/ , did someone used this tap masking tool?

I'm interested in wich tools you guys in the US are using to get the job done faster.

I'm buyed this week my biggest tool(expensive -)) a graco platinum 695 pro finish xl.

It's a graco machine created by the graco importer in the netherlands.

It's a mix of the graco 395 and the platinum 695. I got the power of the 695 but still can use the aircoat for all paints. So no airless anymore-)

The finishpro 395 is for some products not strong enough for me.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like its for the DIY'er to me. I dont tape as a general rule, but when I have to , I can go a lot faster with a roll - save your money.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a 3M TA-20. You have to cut the tape yourself in a corner. My honest opinion is that it needs to operate that way. Really tho, the cooler feature of the TA-20 is that its good to use simply tearing small pieces off a roll of masking tape like a huge roll of Scotch Tape with that cutter. I use it for the cutter all the time


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

3m masker. 

I am more interested in that spray rig. What is up with the hopper attached to it?


----------



## dutchpainter (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Sean,

What they did they used a new graco platinum 695 and added a kremer compressor. They added also a 6 gallon hopper wich is great, but also a small pipe wich i can add when i remove the hopper so i can add a 2 1/2 liter paint can.(don't know if this is correct english)

The great stuff is i can airless and aircoat with the platinum 695 wich is normally only airless

Let me know if you got any other questions

Regards
Roy


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks slower to me. Still have to get on your knees. When they make one that I can stand up and do it, I may look twice.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

dutchpainter said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> What they did they used a new graco platinum 695 and added a kremer compressor. They added also a 6 gallon hopper wich is great, but also a small pipe wich i can add when i remove the hopper so i can add a 2 1/2 liter paint can.(don't know if this is correct english)
> 
> ...


The AA part looks sweet. Not sold on the hopper but I am sure I would get used to it.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive got one of these also & its great! Masking off baseboards is a snap & your right...its a great dispenser too. :thumbsup:


jack pauhl said:


> I use a 3M TA-20. You have to cut the tape yourself in a corner. My honest opinion is that it needs to operate that way. Really tho, the cooler feature of the TA-20 is that its good to use simply tearing small pieces off a roll of masking tape like a huge roll of Scotch Tape with that cutter. I use it for the cutter all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchpainter (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Sean,

What means the AA part?

Roy


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

dutchpainter said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> What means the AA part?
> 
> Roy


Air Assisted part of the rig. Here in the states they call them Air Assisted Airless sprayers. 

Here is a pic of a guys homemade AAA 695 in Australia I believe. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/homemade-air-assisted-6759/


----------

